# DSBrowser v0.9



## cornaljoe (Aug 20, 2008)

DSBrowser v0.9​
​Version 0.9 is out! This is a complete rewrite due to an "uninstall" of original source (curse you uninst.exe). Alot of changes and improvements were made so take a look. I've tried to implement as many request features as possible. Thanks and hope you enjoy the update!

CHANGES
-------
Version 0.9 - 08/20/2008
-Updated GUI: Can now load backgrounds and settings from FAT
-Removed DLDS files: Can now read DLDI from FAT
-Added support for AKRPG NAND: If you have an AKRPG just boot from the SD and you will have access to both
-Added option to boot into GBA mode
-Changed/Added some controls
-Added support for MP3 playback
-Added file size display
-Added multiple copy/delete support
-Added display of copy speed
-Added display of current date and time
-The file list is now sorted alphabetically
-Renaming works now by copying file and deleting source
-Booting now works on the extra FAT systems
-Fixed pause when lid closed
-Fixed compatibility with M3/G6 Real
-Various other bug fixes

DualSlot Browser lets you copy and boot files to and from the filesystems available. That means if you have two FAT based flashcarts inserted, you will have access to both! With this boot feature you can boot into GBA mode or boot NDS homebrew files. The boot function Auto-DLDI patches for whatever filesystem its on. So if you boot a homebrew on the Slot-2 it will have access to the Slot-2 FAT. Also with the new MP3 Player feature you can build your own playlist or have DSBrowser search the available FAT for MP3s. All MP3s found will be added to a new playlist. MP3s can be played while exploring the apps features!

Suggestions and comments are welcome. Thanks to all that helped! 

Download
NeoComp Entry
Source


----------



## Urza (Aug 20, 2008)

You don't need to double-post.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, it looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still use v0.8 very much, but the GUI is really basic. This one was nice!

Btw, what was the problem with the M3 Real? I use the M3 Real, but I didn't experience any problems with it.


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 20, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> You don't need to double-post.
> 
> Sorry, posted on the wrong board.  You can delete the user summited news topic.
> 
> ...



There was a problem with booting with some flashcart combinations.  I've never ran into the problems myself but I'm pretty sure I fixed it.


----------



## pasc (Aug 20, 2008)

Download link is down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

BTW:

Does that mean we only need to patch it for fat 1 and are set ? if so: WOW !

EDIT: REQ: will you think about adding dpg playback and picture viewing capabilities aswell (just asking) ?

EDIT2: Downloadlink works now.


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 20, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> Download link is down
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm working on picture viewing, but video playback may take some time.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 20, 2008)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> pasc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's great! I liked the whole dual DLDI thing, but this is even better


----------



## pasc (Aug 20, 2008)

How about a version that has the default skin embeded and writes the ini file to the root of the card.
the dldi file could also be in the root.

I just ask cause I had several patched versions of version 0.8 that didn't require any data folder...

OR:

maybe a way to configure the path the DSBrowser uses in a ini file ? that would be awesome !


-------

Also: would it be possible to make DSBrowser autodetect the second card (except the AK NAND which seems too complicated) without the need for a .dldi file ? I for example got 2 slot 2 cards, and always having to remember to switch the Dldi file doesn't sound like fun.

BTW: are you gonna enter your application in a compo ? Sounds like a good idea, DSBrowser sure got some neat features.


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 20, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> How about a version that has the default skin embeded and writes the ini file to the root of the card.
> the dldi file could also be in the root.
> 
> I just ask cause I had several patched versions of version 0.8 that didn't require any data folder...
> ...



The DLDI file is required, there is no way around that, but I actually originally planned for a similiar feature but forgot to code it in.  I can do a quick update so that it will scan the "DATA/DSBrowser" folder for ".dldi" files and attempt to load the FAT.  This way you can store as many DLDI as you need in one place.  Also the filenames won't matter so you won't have to rename them.  I want to keep everything in the "DATA" folder as alot of homebrew do nowadays.

I entered into the homebrew bounty and I might enter into the Neo Comp.  I just wanted to see some reactions before I decided to.


----------



## pasc (Aug 20, 2008)

sounds good.

if you could do that I would def try it out.

About the data folder: you are right about that one. I would only want an optional parameter in the ini file to configure it (if possible) thats all.

Good luck at the compo I'll make sure to vote for your app.


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 20, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> sounds good.
> 
> if you could do that I would def try it out.
> 
> ...



Updated.  Just re-download and let me know how it works.  Thanks for the support!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, now that I think about it: I've got one suggestion. It might be nice to use a system like YSMenu to enable booting of DS and GBA roms. It's probably not worth the effort though, but it would be nice. DSBrowser would be a perfect firmware replacement for R4 users.


			
				cornaljoe said:
			
		

> The DLDI file is required, there is no way around that, but I actually originally planned for a similiar feature but forgot to code it in.  I can do a quick update so that it will scan the "DATA/DSBrowser" folder for ".dldi" files and attempt to load the FAT.  This way you can store as many DLDI as you need in one place.  Also the filenames won't matter so you won't have to rename them.  I want to keep everything in the "DATA" folder as alot of homebrew do nowadays.
> That sounds good. So you wouldn't even need selecting which cart you use? It would just scan which DLDI-file will work? In that case, I'd just include all DLDI-files of Slot-2 cards, because they aren't that large anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


What, already? That's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll re-download and try it out.

Edit: it works... partially. I can give my M3 Perfect DLDI-file any name I want, and DSBrowser uses it. The problem is, as soon as I put the Ewin2 DLDI file in the same directory, the application won't launch, booting with two white screens.


----------



## pasc (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, I tried it now with the following results:

M3 Simply - Gbamp = works but displays 3 fats, fat 0:/ and 3 being the Slot 1 and 2 being Slot 2.

M3 Simply - M3 CF  = DS Browser boots after some seconds... however fat 0 and 1 are both slot one... no sight of the m3cf fat

I didn't try booting from the Slot 2 cards.

I stuck the M3 simply dldi , gbamp dldi and the m3 cf dldi all in the dsbrowser folder like said.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 20, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> I stuck the M3 simply dldi , gbamp dldi and the m3 cf dldi all in the dsbrowser folder like said.


The M3 Simply DLDI doesn't need to be there (if I understand correctly), just the Slot-2 DLDI files.

Oh, and another feature request: is it possible to control the entire application with the buttons? I don't like having to choose the file browser with the Touch Screen.


----------



## pasc (Aug 20, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> pasc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just sticked it in incase I wanna use the whole thing from slot 2, but I will retry after removing the slot 1 dldi of course too and then report back.


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 20, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does it boot with just the Ewin2 DLDI inside?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 21, 2008)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> pasc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's acting really strange now... It doesn't matter if I have the M3 or Ewin2 or both DLDI-file(s) inside the directory, it won't boot unless I don't have any Slot-2 card inserted. I'll try formatting SD-cards and such, maybe I can get it to work.


----------



## Minox (Aug 21, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> It's acting really strange now... It doesn't matter if I have the M3 or Ewin2 or both DLDI-file(s) inside the directory, it won't boot unless I don't have any Slot-2 card inserted. I'll try formatting SD-cards and such, maybe I can get it to work.


Doesn't work when my EZ Flash IV Lite Deluxe is inserted either.


----------



## pasc (Aug 21, 2008)

I get a feeling that keeping several prepatched 0.8's might be a better plan...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn, I can't get it to work anymore. Whatever SD card I use, whatever DLDI-files I use, using the M3 Real or the AceKard 2, using the M3 Perfect or Ewin2, it doesn't work.


			
				pasc said:
			
		

> I get a feeling that keeping several prepatched 0.8's might be a better plan...


So do I... Or maybe it's just the auto scan feature that ruins anything. I think selecting a DLDI-file from the DS might be a better idea.


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 21, 2008)

For people having boot problems try erasing the ini file and then rebooting.  I might remove the autoscan feature until I figure out the problem.


----------



## Minox (Aug 21, 2008)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> For people having boot problems try erasing the ini file and then rebooting.  I might remove the autoscan feature until I figure out the problem.


I just tried removing the ini file, but it still doesn't boot when I have my slot 2 flashcart inserted.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 21, 2008)

any1 got it working with a r4ds and a supercard mini sd? i'm having problems. i did the stuff on the readme, but it only detects my r4 not my supercard

i suggest you get the supercard working with this program. the previous versions had problems with slot 2 supercards.


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 21, 2008)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> any1 got it working with a r4ds and a supercard mini sd? i'm having problems. i did the stuff on the readme, but it only detects my r4 not my supercard
> 
> i suggest you get the supercard working with this program. the previous versions had problems with slot 2 supercards.



If I remember correctly the problem is the Supercard DLDI file.  Someone made a fix for it here: New Supercard DLDI

Also I've removed the autoscan feature for the time being.  Re-download, then copy the DLDI file renamed as dsbdisk.dldi


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks for the file BUT, i put that dldi file in the correct place, run it on my r4, i get a white screen.

EDIT, i renamed it, redownloaded the files but still a blank white screen. when i delete the supercard mini sd dldi file, it works...


----------



## Asitaka (Aug 22, 2008)

I have no clue how to get this to work, tried DLDI patching the slot-1 file, tried launching the GBA file, everything... tried running it with all options checked, then took away one at a time... 

I have a supercard DS-one, and a supercard Lite (micro) I copied the lite's DLDI from DLDIWiki to the data folder and renamed it, and I tried running the nds file with and without DLDI patching, I get a black screen if I run it with no patches turned on through the supercard menu, and a white screen with patches on....

EDIT: deleting the supercard micro DLDI works, but, then I can only browse the slot one files... which is pretty redundant. Many other homebrews let you browse the card they are working from.


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 22, 2008)

Well the only other thing would be to try running it from the Supercard Lite.  Make sure you put your Slot-1 DLDI file in the DATA/DSBrowser folder and copy it to the Supercard Lite SD.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 22, 2008)

how do you copy 1 file from 1 fat to the other?


----------



## Asitaka (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll try that, but I mainly just use the slot-1, to use the slot-2 I have to load slot 1 and use it as a passkey to load slot 2, so it's easier to keep a copy of the slot 1 system on the sd card and just switch micro sds. 

For the sake of testing the program, I'll try on slot 2.


----------



## VatoLoco (Aug 23, 2008)

cornaljoe, what a kewl app this is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I had the previous version(s) installed before and this a very nice update.

I've got a MaxMediaDock paired up with my AKRPG and I can access *all three*(NAND, SD, and CF) of my storage slots at the same time!

Again, nice work


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 23, 2008)

i started it up on my slot  2 (supercard mini sd) nad i can see both FAT systems. i just cant copy things from each fat system.


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 25, 2008)

To copy files just press X on the file or directory.  Then navigate to the directory you want it copied to and press X again.  To view the queue menu press L.  In the queue menu L closes it/B clears it/A starts it.  To delete a file or directory press Y to add it to the queue.  Sorry if it's confusing I found this way the fastest for copying or deleting multiple files.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 25, 2008)

i know that but, i copy then how can i navigate back to the other FAT?
EDIT: never mind i got it.

i have one or suggestions, when you accidentally press rename/create a new directory, there is no cancel button on it. i have to restart my ds. unless there is a way, i probably havem issed it XD
maybe make 128kbps- 44hz mp3 work =D

o im running this on my supercard mini sd. i cant copy things from my r4 to my supercard. os this normal?


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 25, 2008)

When you first enter the browse mode you should see something like this:

My DS
fat0:/
fat1:/
Boot GBA

If you press A to enter fat1:/ then press X on "fileA".  Then press B and you should be back a the above screen.  Press A to enter fat0:/ then press X. To copy press L then A.


----------

